# Masons Patent Nov 30th 1858 question



## woods_walker (Feb 28, 2020)

I got this jar and several other similar ones from my moms collection and always thought the heart embossed on the base was different. Has anybody else seen this before? It has a really nice ground lip and is in perfect condition.
I’m also wondering how to date this style of jar.
Thanks for any answers


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 28, 2020)

Ground lip is pre 1900.rb#1904 aqua -40$ ball blue -60$.pending condition an original lid


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 28, 2020)

It's a nice jar looks blue. Is the S in Mason's bigger than the rest of the lettering?


----------



## woods_walker (Feb 28, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> It's a nice jar looks blue. Is the S in Mason's bigger than the rest of the lettering?



Thanks for the information, the S looks to be the same size as the rest of the letters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 28, 2020)

Any of the others have embossed logos on base would be about same. Most jars just have a mold number on the base.unusal colors an sizes are the sought after ones. I think all them early ground Lip ones are unique and beautiful.lets see the others.


----------



## woods_walker (Mar 4, 2020)

Here’s the rest of them


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 4, 2020)

Can you set those two herocross jars next to each other if that one you gots blue it's a good one crown imperial pint is a nice jar also looks like it has 9 Pearl's on each side is that right?


----------

